# Cálculo de transformador de pulsos ?



## koalacabron (May 20, 2012)

Bueno despues de estar todo el dia registrando internet buscando algun documento para calcular un transfomador de pulsos sin exito os pido ayuda a vosotros.

como se calcula este tipo de transformadores? si teneis algun libro, manual, tutorial o documento que pueda ayudarme os agradeceria que me lo pasarais.

gracias por vuestra atencion

(no se si esta pregunta va aki)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2012)

Transformador de pulsos ¿ Como para que cosa ?


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2012)

Si te refieres a los que se empleaban para dispara scrs o triacs, ahora se sule emplear optoscopladores.


----------



## jab1 (May 20, 2012)

Sería bueno que digas que uso le pensas dar, para disparar scr, fet ó qué.
Teniendo este dato te puedo ayudar un poco.
Saludos.


----------



## koalacabron (May 21, 2012)

O disculpad por no haberme expresado.
Quisiera aprender a fabricar uno ya que me gusta mucho aprender a fabricarme mis cosas. Saber como calcularlo para cualquier aplicacion que le vaya a dar.
Ya se calcular y fabricar trafos normales y me gustaria saber como se calculan estos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2012)

Sigues sin aclarar nada.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Transformador de pulsos ¿ Como para que cosa ?



El transformador se calcula para una aplicación específica.
No es lo mismo, por ejemplo, un transformador de disparo para un SCR o TRIAC que uno para el disparo de una lámpara de xenón.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

Bien vamos a decifrar un poco el acertijo. Lo que tu quieres es saber como fabricar estos tipo de transformadores *"que tu llamas de pulso"* que son famosos por sus pocas vueltas, su reducido tamaño, alto rendimientos, etc. Que por lo general lo ves como *fuente* en todos los equipos y reducen la tension de 220V a 12V, 5V, y asi a la tension que uno desee a eso te refiere te dejo una foto para saber si son estos de ferrita.


----------



## koalacabron (May 21, 2012)

Lamparas de xenon por ejemplo. Segun la aplicacion tienen una forma de calculo u otra?

Os pido disculpas pero es que estoy estudiando y soy principiante en esto.
Los transformadores de chapas E-I es lo que aprendi a calcular y fabricar. Pero estos los estudio de forma autodidacta con lo que voy encontrando por la red.

El de la foto son con nucleo de ferrita no? Su calculo es como los de chapa? Cuales son los calculos?

Si teneis manuales o ebooks relacionados. Lo digo por no daros mucho la brasa jajaja.

Gracias a todos denuevo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

No se calcula igual que los de chapa esto es ferrita, y no tengo ebook que te pueda pasar puedo tratar de buscarte algo, pero no prometo nada. Y si mas o menos me imagino que estas queriendo hacer en cuanto a las paginas web que estas viendo inntenta tirar los enlaces aca para que no podamos guiar mejor en la ayuda

saludos

Pd: _Lo digo por no daros mucho la brasa jajaja._ (No entendí)


----------



## koalacabron (May 21, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> No se calcula igual que los de chapa esto es ferrita, y no tengo ebook que te pueda pasar puedo tratar de buscarte algo, pero no prometo nada. Y si mas o menos me imagino que estas queriendo hacer en cuanto a las paginas web que estas viendo inntenta tirar los enlaces aca para que no podamos guiar mejor en la ayuda
> 
> saludos
> 
> Pd: _Lo digo por no daros mucho la brasa jajaja._ (No entendí)



Bueno e visto datos sobre esos transformadores y he visto que algunos dan en su secundario 5kv siendo tan pequeños.
Los transfosmadores de chapa para conseguir eso son enormes comparados con los de ferrita y me preguntaba como se calculan y fabrican. 
Ya se que no se calculan igual que los de chapa por eso tengo dudas de como se hace jejeje.

Lo de daros la brasa significa "para no molestaros demasiado con mis cosas"

No te molestes si no encuentras nada ok? No pasa nada


----------



## jairMed (Dic 19, 2014)

Buenas tardes compañeros,

Estoy  en un proyecto de un rectificador controlado de onda completa con tiristores, y los necesito comandar con un transformador de pulsos (no tengo opcion), los tiristores necesitan una corriente minima de 15mA.


Vcc: 5V


Les agradeceria mucho si me  guiaran, de verdad esto me tiene  muy precionado. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2014)

Es un sistema medio antiguo , ya casi no se usa , se usan optoacopladores MOC

Para tiristores o triacs de hasta 12 A tienen un nucleo de hierro silicio de mas o menos 50 mm² y dos bobinados de unas 100 espiras de alambre de 0.25 mm. Relación 1:1 , aunque también los hay de 2:1 (Hoy se podrian usar los toroidales de polvo de hierro)

En las reparaciones es dificilísimo que estén quemados y si es así los compro nuevos :

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/thyristor-trigger-transformer-pulse-transformer-829495528.html

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-...-pulse-industrial-transformer-1401780390.html





http://www.scielo.org.ve/scielo.php?pid=S1316-48212009000200002&script=sci_arttext

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Dic 20, 2014)

Yo solo lo he visto en libros antiguos. Montados solo he visto optoacopladores.


----------



## diozener (Dic 26, 2014)

No os equivoquéis, los transformadores de impulsos todavía se utilizan mucho, especialmente cuando hay que transferir señal y potencia al mismo tiempo entre dos referencias diferentes. La contrapartida de estos dispositivos es que tanto el diseño del transformador como del driver es dedicado para cada aplicación. 
Os adjunto un enlace relacionado con el diseño de estos componentes. 
Link


----------



## elgriego (Jul 14, 2017)

Los transformadores de pulso aun se usan en los tx de los radares,para excitar al magnetron,por supuesto que en otras aplicaciones practicamente han desaparecido.


Saludos.


----------

